# Estação Meteo Melgaço



## Minho (20 Out 2007 às 19:30)

Pois é, a estação que em tempos estava na Moita tem agora uma nova morada: Melgaço 

Umas fotos das estação.

O  Pluviómetro - em cima de uma chaminé 












Termómetro + Higrómetro acomodados dentre do abrigo







Anemómetro + Catavento colocado junto com as antenas de TV












Deu trabalho mas valeu a pena 

Podem ver os dados no Wunderground aqui: 
http://english.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IRNAMELG2


----------



## Vince (20 Out 2007 às 20:19)

*Re: Mais uma estação - Oregon Scientific 928NX*

Parabéns Minho !
Será agora a estação mais a norte de Portugal ?


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2007 às 20:50)

*Re: Mais uma estação - Oregon Scientific 928NX*



Vince disse:


> Parabéns Minho !
> Será agora a estação mais a norte de Portugal ?



Obrigado!

Que eu tenha conhecimento, provavelmente é...

A do IM fica ligeiramente mais a Sul 







Não sei onde ficam as estações do INAG


----------



## HotSpot (20 Out 2007 às 20:50)

*Re: Mais uma estação - Oregon Scientific 928NX*

Já vi os dados no wunderground e ja está fresco por aí.

Minha rica menina, fica tão bonita nas fotos.

Bom trabalho Minho.


----------



## Fil (20 Out 2007 às 23:49)

*Re: Mais uma estação - Oregon Scientific 928NX*

Igualzinha á minha! 

É por isto que esta estação é boa, pode-se meter todos os sensores em sitios diferentes, ao contrário por exemplo da Davis. O abrigo é o da Davis não?

De qualquer maneira, parabéns Minho, se a tratares bem tens aí uma estação para muitos anos.


----------



## Minho (21 Out 2007 às 20:27)

*Re: Mais uma estação - Oregon Scientific 928NX*



Fil disse:


> Igualzinha á minha!
> 
> É por isto que esta estação é boa, pode-se meter todos os sensores em sitios diferentes, ao contrário por exemplo da Davis. O abrigo é o da Davis não?
> 
> De qualquer maneira, parabéns Minho, se a tratares bem tens aí uma estação para muitos anos.




Obrigado.

Sim, o  abrigo é o da Davis


----------



## Angelstorm (21 Out 2007 às 21:19)

*Re: Mais uma estação - Oregon Scientific 928NX*

Bom trabalho Minho.


----------



## Mago (22 Out 2007 às 00:20)

*Re: Mais uma estação - Oregon Scientific 928NX*

Parabens Minho!
Vou ser um visitante assíduo dos dados da tua estação...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Out 2007 às 00:29)

*Re: Mais uma estação - Oregon Scientific 928NX*

Parabéns pela engenhoca, muito bem instalada ! 
Também acho que vou ser um visitante regular dos dados da tua estação !

Abraços !


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2007 às 22:06)

*Re: Mais uma estação - Oregon Scientific 928NX*

Obrigado a todos 

Hoje já tive o primeiro problema mas não foi com a estação 
O Router/Modem bloqueou das 8h25 até às 17h:10... 

A ver se não se repete mais vezes!


----------



## ACalado (23 Out 2007 às 14:42)

*Re: Mais uma estação - Oregon Scientific 928NX*



Minho disse:


> Obrigado a todos
> 
> Hoje já tive o primeiro problema mas não foi com a estação
> O Router/Modem bloqueou das 8h25 até às 17h:10...
> ...




São coisas naturais de acontecer, as vezes o Inm tb tem a pagina offline 
parabéns pela compra pouco a pouco portugal esta a ficar apredechado de estaçoes amadoras


----------



## belem (23 Out 2007 às 21:16)

*Re: Mais uma estação - Oregon Scientific 928NX*

Muito bem!


----------



## Minho (11 Fev 2008 às 23:21)

Ficou hoje operacional o novo site com informação relativa à Estação Meteorológica de Melgaço em:

*http://www.meteomelgaco.com/*

Espero com o tempo vir a enriquecer os conteúdos e disponibilizar mais informação.


----------



## Rog (11 Fev 2008 às 23:32)

Minho disse:


> Ficou hoje operacional o novo site com informação relativa à Estação Meteorológica de Melgaço em:
> 
> *http://www.meteomelgaco.com/*
> 
> Espero com o tempo vir a enriquecer os conteúdos e disponibilizar mais informação.



Bem organizado, 
assim as estações oficiais disponibilizassem tantos dados


----------



## fsl (12 Fev 2008 às 00:18)

Minho disse:


> Ficou hoje operacional o novo site com informação relativa à Estação Meteorológica de Melgaço em:
> 
> *http://www.meteomelgaco.com/*
> 
> Espero com o tempo vir a enriquecer os conteúdos e disponibilizar mais informação.



Parabens pelo novo site.
Alem de muito completo, é muito intuitivo. e portanto bastante pratico e util.


----------



## iceworld (12 Fev 2008 às 00:45)

Minho disse:


> Ficou hoje operacional o novo site com informação relativa à Estação Meteorológica de Melgaço em:
> 
> *http://www.meteomelgaco.com/*
> 
> Espero com o tempo vir a enriquecer os conteúdos e disponibilizar mais informação.




Está óptimo o novo site com muita informação e muito prático!! 
Parabéns


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2008 às 09:49)

Minho disse:


> Ficou hoje operacional o novo site com informação relativa à Estação Meteorológica de Melgaço em:
> 
> *http://www.meteomelgaco.com/*
> 
> Espero com o tempo vir a enriquecer os conteúdos e disponibilizar mais informação.



Muito bom Minho!
A tua página já consta dos meu favoritos!

Um dia também hei-de ter algo assim


----------



## vitamos (12 Fev 2008 às 10:04)

O site está muito bom mesmo:

1) Disponibiliza uma informação completa

2) Disponibiliza a informação de forma acessível e de leitura muito fácil a qualquer utilizador

3) Pessoalmente atraem-me os sites com layout simples (como é o caso). Assim acede-se á informação facilmente e sem grande esforço visual de procura.

 5 estrelas!


PS: Piada muito estúpida - Um "oregon scientific" é o estudo em laboratório de uma erva aromática usada em pratos mediterrânicos... (esta foi do pior)


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2008 às 10:33)

Maravilha Minho.

Está simples, intuitivo e com um design atractivo.

Mas o que é bom mesmo é o hardware


----------



## Vince (12 Fev 2008 às 10:38)

Muito bom o aparentemente pequeno mas grande pormenor de actualizar os dados da entrada sem reler a página recorrendo ao Ajax


----------



## Thomar (12 Fev 2008 às 12:34)

Muito Bom!!!  Excelente! 

Está simples, intuitivo e com um design atractivo, disponibilizando informação completa de forma muito acessível.

Muitos parabéns!!!!   


Só um pequeno reparo: na área das Ligações Úteis o site
Meteclimatic está mal escrito, falta-lhe um O meteoclimatic.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2008 às 12:57)

Parabens... 

Excelente site... muito bem organizado e com muitas funcionalidades!


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2008 às 22:47)

Obrigado!

Se precisarem de ajuda na construção do vosso site de meteorologia, apitem


----------



## Jonas Costa (31 Jan 2009 às 17:58)

Olá!

Eu possuo uma estação meteorológica Oregon WMR928NX, utilizo o software Virtual Weather Station, mas o receptor de dados não está da estação da está se comunicando com o programa. As luzes do LED do programa respondiam antes tranquilo sem problemas, parou de se comunicare e as vezes ligua so o LED do primeiro item que é o display, todos os outros intens, como leitor de direçâo do vento, barometro, etc. não se comunicam com o programa. Li o manual e fala pra tirar o adaptador(quando estiver com pilhas) e depois de ler o LED do display recolocar o adpatador, mas nao funciona.
Gostaria de saber se alguem conhece o problema e sabe como responder. Eu necessito do monitoramento dos dados meteorológicos e ja tem uns 15 dias que nao consiguo mais obter esses dados.

Desde ja agradeço!


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

Não tenho qualquer experiência com o Virtual Weather Station talvez alguém aqui do fórum...
Eu usei durante 8 meses o Weather Display e agora apenas uso o Meteohub, por isso não te posso ajudar. 
Não tens hipotese de trocar de software só para testar se o problema está na estação ou no software?


----------



## Jonas Costa (2 Fev 2009 às 00:07)

Olá.

    O programa hoje resolver funcionar, do nada ele consegui conctar-se com a estação. Gostaria de conhecer outros programas. Você sabe onde consiguo?

Grato!


----------



## Minho (18 Abr 2012 às 23:55)

Após um acidente com o anemómetro, após o pluviómetro ter entregue a alma ao criador, após o sensor interior começar a reportar pressões da ordem do 600hPa, após o sensor de humidade externa reportar permanentemente humidade dignas do Sahara, restando como único dado fiável a temperatura exterior, chegou a altura de dar o merecido descanso à Oregon 968.

Em substituição, desde o início deste mês, encontra-se instalada uma Vantage Vue. Até ao momento 100% satisfeito, 0 de problemas.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2012 às 23:59)

Eu que já tinha reparado na mudança de estação no perfil da tua estação há uma ou duas semanas, bem fiquei impressionado com a diferença, finalmente dados muito decentes de Melgaço!


----------



## Z13 (19 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

5 Estrelas!!!

* * * * *


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Abr 2012 às 00:08)

Parabéns pela excelente instalação e pelo upgrade.

Bem-vindo ao reino das Davis.


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (19 Abr 2012 às 12:24)

Muito bom o site, bem limpinho, Layout excelente. Parabens e já que ofereceu ajuda, pode se preparar...


----------

